# MAC lipstick recs for coppery redheads?



## Mersault (Sep 5, 2006)

I've just gone from black to copper and I need some l/s recs!  My skin is fair with olive undertones and my eyes are grey-blue.  Any MAC lipstick recs wold be greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## maxcat (Sep 6, 2006)

Palatial lusterglass
3-D
Syrup
Brave
Underplay
Ladybug


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Palatial lusterglass
3-D
Syrup
Brave
Underplay
Ladybug_

 
Ditto on all of those, especially Brave.  Also try Viva Glam VI, Ramblin' Rose, Midimauve, Skew, and Sequin.


----------



## Rockell (Sep 9, 2006)

I have red hair and pink undertones...I like natural looking shades, peaches, and occasionally an orangey red. Hug Me l/s and Nymphette l/g are favorites.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

I have vibrant copper hair and the lipsticks that look best on me are:
*Nudes and MLBB*
- Viva Glam 2
- Half n Half
- Kinda Sexy
- Faux
- Twig

*Plums*
- Rebel
- Amorous
- Craving

*Reds*
- Brick O La
- Dubbonet
- Mac Red


----------

